# Expressing Embarrassment



## Shouden (May 17, 2012)

When writing humans, the typical blushing and turning of the head usually works pretty well for expressing that a character is embarrassed or flustered. However, with furry characters...blushing is a little harder, because, through their fur, you wouldn't be able to see them blushing. So, how does one go about describing that a furry character is embarrassed. Well, for me, a slight, downward turn of the head, a flickering of a tail, maybe a twitch of the ears and maybe even a slight raising of the fur could all express embarrassment. But what do you guys think? How do you write embarrassment for your furry characters?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 17, 2012)

Ear and eye movements  I'd imagine


----------



## dietrc70 (May 18, 2012)

I have my characters do things like:

1.  look down and away
2.  Drop the opposite ear in a somewhat submissive way so the ears are at odd angles to one another.
3. Feel the more exposed skin in the ears blush.
4.  Scrunch the toes of one foot and scuff the pads and toenails nervously against the ground.
5.  Curl the tail somewhat uncomfortably against one leg.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 18, 2012)

Splaying of ears, tail between the legs, looking down.


----------



## Zenia (May 18, 2012)

I draw blush on my embarrassed characters since I draw things. XDD But if I was going to avoid that when I wrote something, I would describe it as turning the head down and to the side (looking at the ground), biting the lower lip and flattening the ears on the head.

Like this http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/9909/embarrass.png


----------

